# asda baby event



## cuddles314

Hi all, 
was just wondering how many of you knew that Asda are currently holding a baby event, with loads of stuff really reduced. It's on until next Sunday.
I went yesterday and managed to get:-

* a tommee tippee closer to nature manual breast pump - £10 (usually £25)
*6 tommee tippee closer to nature bottles -£10 (usually £16)
* a Johnson's vanity box full of goodies - £10 (usually £25-30!)
*a light up musical piglet soft toy, and an eyore -£15 for 2 (usually £10 each)
* a box of 9 packs of pampers wipes - £7
* a box of 72 pampers new baby size 3 - £8

They also had a graco high chair for £25 which I'm gonna go back for, and stair gates for £15, huggies boxes of nappies and wipes, boxes of johnsons wipes....loads! lol 

It's well worth taking a look if you can, even just to stock up on essentials.
xxx


----------



## emma_27

Thanks for the tip :)


----------



## aurora32

Wow you picked up a lot of bargains there then, thanks for the tip might poke my head in some time this week and have a look got a bit to go but can always put it away it not like its goin to go out of date.


:hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I work in Asda so i knew :D

Also a post about it here https://www.babyandbump.com/shop-til-you-drop/54723-asda-baby-toddler-week.html


----------



## elm

I read about this before and totally forgot so thanks for posting!!! 

x


----------



## Hevz

Cuddles that Graco teatime high chair is fab....I bought one for my 10month old and he loves it....it's so light and easy to fold and store. The harness is much better than the one on my last highchair too....a bargain, I'd highly recommend it:happydance:


----------



## Neecee

Oooo, what's in the Johnson's box?


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

I bought the Tommee Tippee Nappy wrapper RRP £29.99 Now £9.99.....BARGAIN :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Neecee said:


> Oooo, what's in the Johnson's box?

I probably can't remember everything but assuming it's the same one as I have, shampoo, baby bath, baby lotion, baby oil, soap, wipes, cotton buds, probably some other stuff.... I got it on offer. Thought it'd be good not to have to think about those things at the start until I know I'm doing and it's in an ace box with all kinds of pockets and trays! That's got to be useful long after the stuff's gone!


----------



## Becky

my mum went on saturday and picked me up loads of bits some amazing bargains!

x


----------



## missjacey44

Always has to be offers when i have no money!!!! I might have to hint to my mum about this lol!


----------



## cuddles314

Neecee said:


> Oooo, what's in the Johnson's box?

You get a really sturdy vanity case, which has a bottle rack and a removable tray inside and it contains all the following,

Top to toe wash
Baby bath
Baby shampoo
Baby lotion
Baby oil
Baby powder
Cotton buds
Pack of wipes

Some are smaller sizes, but it's still well worth a tenner! 
xx


----------



## Hevz

cuddles314 said:


> Neecee said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, what's in the Johnson's box?
> 
> You get a really sturdy vanity case, which has a bottle rack and a removable tray inside and it contains all the following,
> 
> Top to toe wash
> Baby bath
> Baby shampoo
> Baby lotion
> Baby oil
> Baby powder
> Cotton buds
> Pack of wipes
> 
> Some are smaller sizes, but it's still well worth a tenner!
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah, I got one 6 years ago fron the Big W for £15...I still use the box now, it's been refilled about 7 times:rofl:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Product.a...uAZOfBrands/BruBathingChangingJohnsons/121452


----------



## Anna1982

I picked up the huggies! and wipes


----------



## Neecee

cuddles314 said:


> Neecee said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, what's in the Johnson's box?
> 
> You get a really sturdy vanity case, which has a bottle rack and a removable tray inside and it contains all the following,
> 
> Top to toe wash
> Baby bath
> Baby shampoo
> Baby lotion
> Baby oil
> Baby powder
> Cotton buds
> Pack of wipes
> 
> Some are smaller sizes, but it's still well worth a tenner!
> xxClick to expand...

Sounds good!


----------



## keldac

I went on Monday and bought loads of stuff to!

Tomme Tippee steriliser
Johnsons baby box
Lindam baby gate
Johnsons wipes x 2 boxes
Winnie the pooh cuddle towel (so cute couldn't help it!)


----------



## SpecialGift89

I bought my Tommee Tippee microwave steriliser for £10 was tempted to get the electric one which has been reduced to £25 everywhere else their normally £40! Bargains. x


----------



## LucyS

is electric one worth the extra


----------



## xLaurax

I've just been to asda again and everything is being reduced again...

Last week i got electric sterilisor for £25, breast pump for £10 and johnsons box was £10.

Went in with MIL today and got another Johnsons box for £7.50, Microwave sterilisor for £7.50, Nappy Wrapper for £7.50, pack of 4 nappy wrapper cartridges for £7.50 and 6 of the CTN bottles for £7.50.

The lady in there had to go and get us another trolley lol, but she says everything is being reduced due to the event ending tomorrow!!


----------



## julietz

Hi i am new here, i am going to take advantage of the baby event and get some bargains in, i am 3 months now but how can you miss a bargain like that, by the way does anyone know if asda have their own baby club like tesco do?


----------



## emsiee

I just ordered the box of wipes, a cot mobile for £10 and a cot quilt and bumper for £25. No delivery charges as picking up in store over the weekend...:winkwink:


----------



## Spiderspinz

oooo might have to pop into my local asda


----------

